# good news



## lego110 (Feb 3, 2009)

last night i found out im going to be a daddy. my wife is 8 weeks. i cant wait.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 3, 2009)

is this your 1st?


----------



## lego110 (Feb 3, 2009)

yes


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 3, 2009)

Well cigars for everyone!!!!!!!!CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy every moment from pregnancy to birth, then of course watching them grow!!!!


----------



## woody (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats..... your life will never be the same.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Everyone will tell you that this is going to change your life. They are right. It really will. Best wishes for a happy healthy baby.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 3, 2009)

Woody. That is funny. I did not see your post when I typed mine. It definitely is a life changing event, though.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 3, 2009)

*Congratulations!*
 A moment ago I thought
 I was looking at an ultrasound
 here and* was feeling a baby*
*on board.*... Enjoy each and
 every day of this chapter of
 your life* as it just keeps getting
 better and better......*

 only now you'll be *collecting baby*
*bottles....*

*Blessings to all of you!*
 stardust


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  Nothing like having your own personal bucket puller!  lol


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats to you and your love!  We've been married 3 1/2 years with no luck, no shortage of trying and supposedly no problem.  Good for you!!!



 PD


----------



## whitefeather (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow that is great. Blessing to you both.
  Whitefeather


----------



## ajohn (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!Your going love it!....Just hang onto yer hat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats Lego,heres what you do.Get your best bottle, clean it real well,fill it it with milk,and slap a nipple on it.You have to start a new bottle digger out right![]


----------



## ktbi (Feb 4, 2009)

Way to go Mr and Mrs Lego..You will be a good father - that much is obvious from reading your posts.  The best thing you can ever give your kids is time....enjoy...Ron


----------



## Just Dig it (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats = ) Our daughter is 9 days old...perfect birth healthy..i extend all my best wishes for the same to you = ).. I got to cut the cord...it was amazing shes our first as well..i recommend it if you have the option

 Best Wishes

 Eric -Jaimie And Emma


----------



## Wilkie (Feb 4, 2009)

> Congrats to you and your love! *We've been married 3 1/2 years with no luck, no shortage of trying and supposedly no problem*. Good for you!!!


Don't give up, *sometimes it just takes lots of practice!*  []  It took my niece several years of trying and she finally got pregnant.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 4, 2009)

Aways hope. Me and my wife had our first and only after being married 21 years. Our son RJ is 2 years 3 mo. now.  

 Great news and congrats Lego.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 4, 2009)

I was never supposed to have any after losing my first. they told my husband they thought they lost me on the table and that we should look into adoption. took 6 years of trying and many operations to fix all the dammage done from the 1st pregnancy. I was prayed over, and shortly after they arrived boom, boom ,boom....
 Praise the Lord! Then wait till you get grand babies! [] star


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 4, 2009)

Ray, I've got two girls (ages 12 and 14). Every day is beautiful with a family to call your own.  Creating more life......congratulations!
 Let the games begin!


----------



## lego110 (Feb 5, 2009)

we went to the doctor today and found out she is 11 weeks not 8.
 i have the pic but i dont know how to resize it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

No matter how you resize it, it's still 11 weeks! Congrats, Ray!!


----------

